# Dados de 2013



## caiuss (25 Jan 2014 às 01:05)

Olá,

Eu precisava de *dados (Temperatura e Humidade)* de alguns períodos de *2013*, de *Aveiro*, e de preferência com frequência horária.
O Wunderground tem do Porto, mas de Aveiro (ou perto) não tem.
Alguém sabe onde se pode arranjar isso?

Obrigado


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2014 às 01:12)

caiuss disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu precisava de *dados (Temperatura e Humidade)* de alguns períodos de *2013*, de *Aveiro*, e de preferência com frequência horária.
> O Wunderground tem do Porto, mas de Aveiro (ou perto) não tem.
> ...



Boas,

No wunderground tens 4 estações perto de Aveiro, não servem?

Links:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROA4&day=25&month=01&year=2014

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROI2&day=25&month=01&year=2014

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IILHAVOG2&day=25&month=01&year=2014

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROG4&day=25&month=01&year=2014


----------



## caiuss (25 Jan 2014 às 02:07)

Obrigado.
Eu tinha procurado no Wunderground inserindo "Aveiro" no campo 'Search', e depois clicando em 'View Calendar' ... e aí o site direcionava-me para o Porto.

Pelo q vi agora, a melhor forma de procurar é através do mapa das estações meteorológicas. Concordas?

Vou utilizar os dados de Ílhavo/Légua (http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAVEIROI2) porque na realidade estou interessado em Vagos, e esta é a q fica mais perto.

Obrigado mais uma vez.
Abraço


----------

